# Kubota L2000 Rear Lift Rubbing Tire



## dmiles2000 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi again,

I just recently bought this L2000 and it is in excellent condition. However, the rear lift arms are rubbing the inside of my rear tires when I turn (bushog attached) or when riding on a bank. How do I correct this? I am not very mechanical but would like to fix it. 

Thanks,

dmiles


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey dmiles, 

If tightening the sway chains to lessen the slack still produces too much play (and the lift arms rub the inside tires on turns).... Try "X" (crossing) the sway chains and adjusting them. That usually does the trick. 

Good luck, Mark


----------

